# Stillen/Xenon Body Kit Question



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Just was wondering.....I see a lot of B13/B13SE-R peeps have the Stillen/Xenon aero kit and I like it because it is tasteful and not too overly flashy. I have the Stillen front lip and love it, but want to get the whole kit. I see many people have "blended" or "molded" the kit into the factory front and rear bumpers- this is what I want to do as well. How did you guys do it? It looks so good almost like it was supposed to come like that from the factoy. I know I can pay a body shop- but If I can do the prep/sanding work it might save me some money. Help me out guys how did you do those front and rear bumpers? Any help would be awesome. Yours truly- a true to the end fellow B13 owner.^_^


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Just was wondering.....I see a lot of B13/B13SE-R peeps have the Stillen/Xenon aero kit and I like it because it is tasteful and not too overly flashy. I have the Stillen front lip and love it, but want to get the whole kit. I see many people have "blended" or "molded" the kit into the factory front and rear bumpers- this is what I want to do as well. How did you guys do it? It looks so good almost like it was supposed to come like that from the factoy. I know I can pay a body shop- but If I can do the prep/sanding work it might save me some money. Help me out guys how did you do those front and rear bumpers? Any help would be awesome. Yours truly- a true to the end fellow B13 owner.^_^


Just sand it and everything yourself as you would with anything else. You will still have to have the body shop actually mold it for you and paint it. But you'll have most of the prep work done for them already which will save some dough.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Molding requires using fiberglass, bondo, glazing putty, time and patience. If you have these things, you can pull it off, if not I don't reccomend it. If you lived in SoCal, I'd help you do it. :cheers: 

also... requires a WHOLE lotta sandpaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for the response guys, I know im gonna have to use a lot of sandpaper both for the front bumper and the rear, what type do I start out with? Is there a progression I have to use? do I start with a fine sand paper and work my way up? Just wanna make it look good or as factory as possible. Thanks again for the help guys! ^_^


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You'll start with a lower grit(around 80) and work your way up to a fine grit for the finished results.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Just wondering what did you guys use to attach the Stillen front air dam and rear valance to the factory bumpers? I used some of the double sided tape they provided back in the day and threw some automotive adhesive in their to make sure it stuck well. Over time Im seeing a little gap where the two are joined together (guess that I should have done it properly and sanded or scuffed the factory bumper where it joins so the adhesive would hold better) and I wanna close it, seal it and make it seemless.
I saw in an issue of Sportcompact car where they rivited the Stillen air dam onto the factory bumper which would make sure it stays on. I figure I can rivit it now then sand everything and it would come out nice being painted and all. Should I rivit it or adhesive it? Or both? Which adhesive should I use? help me out guys Thanks again B13 peeps! ^_^


----------

